# adult fur more coarse than puppy fur?



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Do you have any pictures? 

An adult coat is not nearly as silky and fluffy and soft as a puppy coat, so in that way its more coarse. Its not uncommon for a coat to be more coarse along the back than the sides and chest. But it shouldn't feel harsh or look dull. Although I might give a little time for your dog's coat to settle in before worrying...sometimes coats in adolescent dogs can look and feel awkward. 

With that being said, Piper is 6 months old and developing a nice coat that is soft and lovely--but not the downy soft of her puppy coat. A coarse coat can indicate a food intolerance/food sensitivity, thyroid issues, or other health issues. How are her ears (lots of debris or clean) and her poops? You can try adding salmon oil or coconut oil to her food and see if that helps. I used to give Piper salmon oil, but her food has that, so now I give her coconut oil. 

The adult coat is generally darker than a puppy coat--a look at the puppy's ears and that's a good indication of what they will look like. Sometimes the coat along the back is darker than the sides.


----------



## kanneno (Jan 23, 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much. Killian went through the same thing. He was a light golden when he came home and as he got older, it all seem to start falling out and was being replaced by "big boy" fur. I remember loosing sleeping over it. His baby fur, which was all light and fluffy (I called him "The Puff") was gone and his hair was shorter and not nearly as soft. It may have been a little shallow of me, and I would have loved him not matter what, but I really was hoping his fur would have that beautiful flowing look to it. But a little research told me that as he matured closer to about a year, it would get longer. He is now 8 months and it sure is long. The undercoat finally started to grow back and now he has that beautiful double coat.

Also, take a lot of pictures...when she gets older and has fully matured, you will be amazed at how much that adult fur makes a difference. It will make you smile


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"we had a 15 yr old Golden we sadly had to put down in June and his fur was super soft all over and was never as coarse as Baylees is coming in on her back."

I am sorry for your loss of your older golden. A goldens coat does become coarser as they mature. The coarser coat is much easier to maintain when they are out in the field all day hunting. That soft puppy coat would hold every burr, stick and leaf if it grew out in an adult dog. I am wondering if your older golden was spayed/neutered? Usually, once a dog is spayed/neutered and loses it's hormones it ends up with what is called a spay coat which is softer and more cottony with wisps of longer hairs. This coat is closer to the puppy coat as it will catch and hold tons of burrs, sticks, leaves etc and mat much easier making grooming a little more intense. I think that having both the puppy coat and the coarser coat growing toward maturity together makes the more adult seem more coarse than it really is. Take lots of pictures as they go from sweet baby to ugly duckling to an amazing swan.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

It will also feel coarser, as it's still short coming in. Once the adult hair fully grows in, it will feel softer, when longer.


----------



## cath1024 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you yes we miss our 15 year old Jack so much he was the greatest Golden ever! He was neutered and his coat was always super soft ... Baylee just seems so coarse on the top of her back only where the darker color seems to be coming in although her ears are very soft and they are darker. Here is a picture of both our 15 year old jack and the best I could get of Baylee


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Jack was a handsome old gold. Wow he makes my heart just melt. Baylee is adorable.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

First, I'm so very sorry for the loss of Jack. He was absolutely beautiful & I have a total soft spot for those sweet white faces. 

Our new girl is 7 months old & she has a course back, too. Her chest & tail and bum are all fluffing and that hair is soft- but her back is courser. 

Our Bayleigh who passed in August back was course, too, whereas the rest of her fluff was much softer. Both girls have shiny coats. Bayleigh was spayed after her first heat & Dory is still intact & hasnt been through her first heat yet. 


I think it's fairly normal, at least in my experience. Enjoy that sweet puppy!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

*coarse... Gah! Sorry!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sipsy is just turning 8 months and her fur is extremely dense and more coarse than puppy fur. All my previous goldens were adults when I brought them home so wondering when they actually get to the adult phase. She looks so grown up, it's hard to believe she is still just a pup!


----------



## cath1024 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you all yes jack was so handsome right to the end. He developed a growth on his leg (that is why the wraps in the pictures) which just go bigger and bigger ... vets were not 100% sure what this was so we went to a specialist in Toronto who told us this was cancer and they could amputate but at 15 years old we could not do that. We bandaged wrapped the growth every day for 3 months ... carried him out to go potty and hand fed him until we could no longer do it and took the advice of the specialist that it was time to let him go. Hardest thing ever but the vet said we did a whole more than some .... still miss him dearly but we have his ashes in a nce urn on our mantle so he is always with us 

With Baylee do you think the color that is coming in on her back and her ear color will also come in that color on her sides and face? She seems so light compared to my old boy.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

cath1024 said:


> With Baylee do you think the color that is coming in on her back and her ear color will also come in that color on her sides and face? She seems so light compared to my old boy.


I love those pictures! Your boy looked so sweet, and Baylee is adorable!

Generally a golden's coat is slightly darker along the back line. With lighter goldens, sometimes thats more noticeable. A golden's coat has varying shades of gold, so its not always totally uniform in one color. Piper is even lighter than Baylee, but even her back and ears are slightly darker than the rest of her body. 

I've attached a picture that might be helpful. My Piper is in the farthest range on the right. Baylee may end up around the second to the right.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Also here are a couple pictures of Piper's coat, if thats at all helpful. These were taking at around 6 months, and her as a baby at 10 weeks. As you can see, she's really light, but even her ears, back and tail are slightly darker than the rest of her body. I also included a picture of what she looked like as a tiny baby. She hasn't gotten dramatically darker, but slightly.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry for the loss of Jack - he was beautiful. As for the coarser hair, it depends a bit on heritage, on the length of the coat (as mentioned, short hair feels coarser) on the seasons and on the health of your pet. Honey has just been through a couple of months when her hair felt really harsh and coarse, but it seems to be improving with a bit of coconut oil in her dinner and few extra eggs.


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lucy is almost 16 weeks. Her back has always been darker and so coarse where as everywhere else is as fluffy and soft and a cotton ball. Softer, even.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mruf212131 (May 4, 2020)

cath1024 said:


> 6 month old Baylee is getting a darker color strip coming in along the top of her back and it is a lot more coarse than her lighter almost white sides, head and neck fur .... is this adult fur coming in and showing what her true color is going to be? I just don't know why it is so coarse .... we had a 15 yr old Golden we sadly had to put down in June and his fur was super soft all over and was never as coarse as Baylees is coming in on her back.
> Anyone notice this with their Golden puppy who is around the 6 month mark?


Hi! My puppy is experiencing the same thing right now. Did Baylees fur eventually become soft and flowy?


----------

